# Palmy Army 100+kg's of Cobia in 3 sessions!!!!



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Well where does one start on a report of NOTE!
Ill keep it short and let each fellow fisho have his input into the ordeals that unfolded.
I was out by 5am, northerly winds blowing already and not really pleasant for a fish but off i went,got some yakka's quickly and down they went ,the sea was choppy and found it difficult to hold on my spot X mark,but hey it did not take long and bang.....................one rig down ??? I thought that was weird but anyway re rigged and sent another down................back to spot X and yehaaaa i was on again ,it felt reasonable and off i went for a tussle with a 7,5kg Cobia.There was action aplenty with gaffs flying out the hand,missed gaff shots ,fish rolling and adrenaline pumping through the veins,man what a session. My brother(threadfin 5) came past and i pointed to 'spot X ' 50 m NNE of 'Y" ;-) for him to drop one down.............once i landed mine and was paddling back i seen he was also on .............first thing out his mouth was im GOING TO NEED HELP with this one.........................and thus a GOLDEN DAY unfolded..............(ill let them follow on)................
Nico , Gary , Stu, you guys landed the stonkers so over to you..................
First Link is Nico ,its legendary to say the least "Drag what Drag......."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zd40moq ... detailpage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk6Bepcg ... detailpage


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Epic few days for sure. I can assure you that Nico was even more funny in person, but he made short work of his 25kg cobe and certainly showed a lot of class. I kept telling him just pick up the rod, as he rode that baby. Made me feel a lot better about loosing both my fish from the double hookup. Now to find them again...


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Fwaaaark. Now they are some BIG fish!! Awesome effort guys.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Wow, what a cracking session fellas, and that was one monster Cobe at the end there!! The "subduing" scene was reminiscent of the Rodney King video...

Awesome stuff fellas, amazing catch, how about a decent pic of that cobe!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Holy crap you guys, that was frikken AWESOME!

but... The 1st video is a classic demonstration of the dynamic effects of forward rod holders and tight drags on a yak. Go forth and conquer, well done, great video and congrats - I'm so mega envious even though dealing with a strike on the rear flushies would probably have been a whole lot easier for the same outcome.

I'm in awe.

Just saw the 2nd vid -Awesome. Stu! Why did you load that massive Cobia into a Clives Stealth hatch rather than put it in your own yak. I remember loading a wahoo of yours into my stealth hatch last year. Hmmm... There seems to be a pattern developing? ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Should be a movie director Clive what a day. Nico cracks me up talk about ride em cowboy. Love your work boy's 'Palmy army rules''.   

Regards
Ant


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, this isn't fun, slowed internet and 2 videos that sound like they're a must see......


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Breathtaking stuff there!

So I'm not the only viewer that nearly fell of their chair during those big hookups!

Envy.....yes, just a little. Fish well earned just the same. I loved the videos.

cheers andybear


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

congratulations guys , they are awesome fish.
great video , welldone.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone know why I can't watch the first link on my iPad or iPhone. It says could not load movie. Can watch the 2nd one OK. But even then it doesn't acknowledge that the first one even exists in the other movies by Safa.


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

Some serious fish fellas,congrats.Dont know if you could ever go breaming again Stu after that effort.GEEZ from the angle of the camera the gaff action looks mighty close to some legs,dont think i could be trusted weilding a weapon like that
amongst friends,OOPPS.... May have to start lifting weights before venturing out there.
Well done all Cheers Shane.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yip Dave,
Technique learnt in the former homeland................ although a AK 47 may have subdued them quicker :lol: 
Im sure Stu will put up Clear pics soon.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Haaaaahaaaaa Nico you BISCUIT!!!

Twice nearly overboard, that was just too funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seems I should have holidayed on the goldie instead of Fraser, you guys got all the fish. :twisted:

Great effort from all of you and good to see fellow yakkers helping out when you know that the beasts of the deep will be to big to handle alone.....


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Anyone know why I can't watch the first link on my iPad or iPhone. It says could not load movie. Can watch the 2nd one OK. But even then it doesn't acknowledge that the first one even exists in the other movies by Safa.


"Fish Porn maybe "
No seriously Couta 101 asked me the same thing but i have no idea as the were loaded the same ,maybe a computer guru on the forum has a answer ,maybe i need to change a setting somewhere?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome stuff fellas. Some big beasties there.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That first video of Nico is the funniest thing I have ever seen, I was on such a lean watching it.
Fantastic fish guys, and great footage.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Forward rod holder and locked up drag on a beast of a fish. Looks like a good way to capsize!

I can't believe you stayed upright on that 2nd strike, very funny stuff. Nice fish too, you'll be eating well for the next year.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Got smashed at the pinnacle this morn lock up drag, 50lb braid, did a nico riding the yak for about 5mins until i could finally get my rod out of the holder only to find the beast had made it back into his home. Spewin big time.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Hell yeah that was some amazing footage, great fish and real team work. Full marks to the Palmy Army.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Pissed my pants watching you cruising and sunbathing and then getting the strike of your life !!! Having to stop your self from a capsize  

Well done sir - exciting stuff !


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Mongrels!!
Now I've gotta get the fingernail marks out of my couch!!


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

pharrrk brilliant guys well done


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Holy carp!


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Great videos! Can't wait to join you guys soon!

-Kris


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Here are some pics of the cobe's that Nico caught 2 days before the Epic weekend


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Brilliant stuff fellas, well done.

Safa, what do you store your livies in?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That is just amazing, talk about wow factor! thanks for posting such fantastic footage.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Absolutely classic videos Clive. That was entertainment.

Kev


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Have to pick my chin off the ground, absolutely fantastic fish there fellas.
BIG CONGRATS on them.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

richmond said:


> Brilliant stuff fellas, well done.
> 
> Safa, what do you store your livies in?
> 
> Livies are in the usuall bait bucket(collapsable ) but i keep mine in the hatch and close the lid......................them seem to have a quiet prayer i think :lol: naah i find they go to sleep and dont need to be replenished that often and its just keeping the deck clear i suppose.


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

Top fish hand piss funny footage , think you need to work out a setup that you dont get half tipped out lol . good work for holding on , cant stop laughing .


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Clive you have done a top job on the video, its a fishing trip all the boy involved will not forget for a long time,


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow.... edge of the seat stuff. good one boys.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Just sat back and had a beer whilst I watched both vid's,
Best beer I have had in a long while, awesome guys.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Ben was a new guy that we ran into out there he hooked up to a big Cobia in a sit inside class kayak and he looked like he was having a battle and a half, his rod was broken 200mm down from the tip and he asked if he could borrow a gaff so I hung around for half an hour to give him a hand but he was no closer to getting it up so wished him all the best , 
He returned the gaff latter on and to our amazement Ben said he managed to get the 20kg Cobia up to the yak and gaff it, he than tied it the side of the yak and paddled in to shore,  
Yes the work is not finished
How do I fillet a big Cobia


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> very very big knife


No you didn't. :lol:

Man you guys got into them! FKNA!


----------



## threadfin5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey what can i say about our amazing session on Sunday but wow, when i seen Safa hooked up he pointed me in the right direction and i was 25m from the mark when my rod fired up, with the battle on i was happy to see Safa again and asked for help as there was no way i could land my beast on my own as the leader i was using was too long and i couldnt get the fish close enough to sink a gaff into it.
With Clive anlong side me i was trying to hand line the leader in so i could get the fish close enough for one of us to gaff it, eventually we got the fish in and it was a battle just to get it into the hatch i dont think that size fish can be handled by one person safley on a yak, thanks for the help boet.
We started padlling back towards the reef and seen Stu had also a fight on his hands Clive said he would go and help Stu and i went to go and help Jauques find the mark that he to could hook onto a beast.
Jauques soon hooked up but unfortunatly lost the fish on a boy rope, he dropped another livie down and it wasnt long before he hooked up again and after a long tussle the line gave way, bad luck mate we were hoping you would get your fish but there is always another time and it will come.
Clive thanks brillant footage as always and to Nico you are a star you had me rolling with laughter with your epic struggle to stay on the yak, i rekon that should go to AUSTRALIA'S FUNNIES.

CHEERS


----------



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow - just wow. Amazing. 

Well done to all involved, that looked awesome.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Not so Lucky Today ....................2 hits nothing in the old hatch ,Carnster's B'day produced the goods for him and Neil weldone fella's ,loody fog on the inside of the lense sorry Chris :?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Clive love your work boet.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great video and report,
I was rolling with laughter and had to stand up, so I wouldn't fall out of my chair,
I second "should go to AUSTRALIA'S FUNNIES"

We all envy you, catching those monsters of the deep. Well done


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Carnster, its about time the Luck went your way, you have put the big hours in , it has payed off with a nice fish,


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Stu, no where near the size of the beasts you, gary and nico caught thank god. I will be releasing the fish for sure, if i am lucky enough to catch one like that; i think it would sink my yak. Have a bit more time tomorrow to play a big fish so hopefully they will be around


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

firstly, great fish. I have a few questions for ya. What live bait rig were u using. ie mono with circle and stinger hook? what size hook/leader were the baits pinned through the back/nose? also where did ol mate get the nose attachment for his hobie adventure from?

cheers

Andrew


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Youngfisho the nose deflector is made in WA by Finn see link below

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40841&start=30

I use a 40 to 60 lb Black Magic leaded and one Gamakatsu 8/0 Saltwaterfly SL12S BIG GAME Hook, bridle rigged with a rubber band to the live bait, 
Spooled has but something up on Bridle rigging,

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=17392&p=187996&hilit=live+bait+bridle+rig#p187996


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Dang!

This is video that compels one to watch over and over.
Still falling off my chair, especially with the sound turned off, and heart rate through the roof.

Just gonna watch it one more time.....just one more ;-) ;-)

Cheers andybear


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Inspiring stuff ! It's all about weight transfer


----------



## remora101 (Sep 6, 2008)

Well done guys great fish, one of the funniest vids I've seen in a long time! No drag - classic


----------

